# boggs and boulders



## shrevebeaux (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is an awesome place to ride...:rockn: check out their website....

www.boggsandboulders.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah we've heard of it. couple of guys here ride there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im wanting to get over there. my bro talon can be a guide for me!


----------



## mudlife9 (Jul 10, 2010)

shrevebeaux said:


> Here is an awesome place to ride...:rockn: check out their website....
> 
> www.boggsandboulders.com


Man, I live in Dothan! We're headed down there the last weekend in July.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

the first time i have ever rode there i blew my brute up lol. i love that place. im working on getting it rebuild now so we all need to try to meet up and going riding there one day.


----------



## shrevebeaux (Jul 9, 2010)

We might be heading back on that weekend, too. Send me a message on here or ya'll can e-mail me at [email protected], and we can try to plan something. Trice, I was born and raised in Brewton. I have some friends who still live in Brewton, so I go there pretty regular.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

If b&b had timeshares I'd be first on the list


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I go up there atleast 3 times a month. It has calmed down alot since it opened. At first there was alot of idiots riding. It has become more of a laid back family park now. 550 acres of boggs and trail's. Food, drinks, showes, spring to swim in, and place to was your bike. I was toled they have opened another 500acres on the other side so theres 100acres. I love the place and they dont charge a whole lot. I am only about 20 min form there so that helps.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually, I talked to the owner earlier in the week, she said 850 riding acres....


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Well i was going of here say. I guess that is what you get. Is part of it on the other side of the road where thay have the big bunk house they rent out or do you know? I thought there was only 500 acres when the place first opened.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not Sure... all I know is that she said they had 850 acres, that could just be 850 acres of riding, and the other 150 is parking, facilities, pond, dead space, etc... 1000 acres total, as you were told.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Well i dont want to tell any one the wrong thing. But it is a great plase to ride. I love it. Gonna be up there next Sat. See what i can break.:flames:


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Infact one of my boys are coming down from T-town to ride with me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who's that?


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Names Andrew Hudson. He gos to the U of A up there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't guess I know him, though, I dont know very many students here. I work here and Im out and about a good bit, chances are I've seen him around haha... Just wouldnt know him.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Heard That. My wife goes to school in montavello so im up there and in t-town quite abit.


----------

